# How do users become reporters?



## Deleted User (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm kind of interested in becoming a reporter, but at a later date. Can someone tell me the criteria to achieving the status of Reporter? Or do you have to go to a physical place to have an interview, etc.


----------



## Skelletonike (Jun 21, 2012)

The site says:



> *Reporters*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I assume you need to be very active in the news section, follow  all the rules and be an active members, you'll prolly also need to be suggested by a few people or then some voting of sorts would be done, oh, and you'll need to be somewhat recognized and have some sort of fame around here I guess, since most staff were well known members before arising in ranks. xO


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 21, 2012)

I kinda figured I'd have to be more popular/stick around more. So is it just like mods, that they just ask you and bam?


----------



## pwsincd (Jun 21, 2012)

http://gbatemp.net/members/?filter=10

maybe message someone on this link , im sure they will know.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 21, 2012)

pwsincd said:


> http://gbatemp.net/members/?filter=10
> 
> maybe message someone on this link , im sure they will know.



I'll try that soon.


----------



## emigre (Jun 21, 2012)

Yuki Amano said:


> I'm kind of interested in becoming a reporter, but at a later date. Can someone tell me the criteria to achieving the status of Reporter? Or do you have to go to a physical place to have an interview, etc.



If you have potential Costello invites you to Hong Kong and personally interviews you. He wants to check your news reporting performance and how good you are with a firearm.


----------



## Rydian (Jun 21, 2012)

Wait so I didn't need to be strip-searched?

I knew Raulpica was laughing for a reason...


----------



## Devin (Jun 21, 2012)

Rydian said:


> Wait so I didn't need to be strip-searched?
> 
> I knew Raulpica was laughing for a reason...



;A; You got Raulpica? I got p1ng, and a full body cavity search.


----------



## Lily (Jun 21, 2012)

The first rule of Fight Club is: you do not talk about Fight Club.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 21, 2012)

Devin said:


> ;A; You got Raulpica? I got p1ng, and a full body cavity search.



I got Vulpes 
He had a huge smile on his face, but I didn't get the position D:


----------



## Lily (Jun 21, 2012)

Phoenix Goddess said:


> Devin said:
> 
> 
> > ;A; You got Raulpica? I got p1ng, and a full body cavity search.
> ...



I hear getting promoted on GBAtemp is all about _position_.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 21, 2012)

Lily said:


> I hear getting promoted on GBAtemp is all about _position_.



He showed me other positions I could do that I might be interested in.
The temp has some interesting positions. I didn't even know half of them were allowed!


----------



## Anon10W1z (Jun 21, 2012)

Phoenix Goddess said:


> Lily said:
> 
> 
> > I hear getting promoted on GBAtemp is all about _position_.
> ...


Like what for example?


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 21, 2012)

Anon10W1z said:


> Like what for example?




I'm sworn to secrecy about the specific positions


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 21, 2012)

Rydian said:


> Wait so I didn't need to be strip-searched?
> 
> I knew Raulpica was laughing for a reason...


It was something else he was laughing at.




Devin said:


> ;A; You got Raulpica? I got p1ng, and a full body cavity search.


I got Ace Gunman...man has some serious girth. Never been able to walk straight since


----------



## tj_cool (Jun 21, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> I got Ace Gunman...man has some serious girth. Never been able to walk straight since


You can still walk?


----------



## emigre (Jun 21, 2012)

Ace Gunmen's erect penis is the ninth biggest cause of disability across the globe. FACT.


----------



## Minox (Jun 21, 2012)

Whatever you do, don't mess with lily. Just saying.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 21, 2012)

Minox_IX said:


> Whatever you do, don't mess with lily. Just saying.



But Vulpes said I had to go to her for the next position D:


----------



## emigre (Jun 21, 2012)

Phoenix Goddess said:


> Minox_IX said:
> 
> 
> > Whatever you do, don't mess with lily. Just saying.
> ...



You're never gonna be able to see a spade in the same way.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm kind of interested in becoming a reporter, but at a later date. Can someone tell me the criteria to achieving the status of Reporter? Or do you have to go to a physical place to have an interview, etc.


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 21, 2012)

tj_cool said:


> Hadrian said:
> 
> 
> > I got Ace Gunman...man has some serious girth. Never been able to walk straight since
> ...


I'm an Englishman, we can take a good bout of buggery.

He sure wore me like a glove though.




Wait...I mean


----------



## Wizerzak (Jun 21, 2012)

This topic is still not in the EoF?


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Jun 21, 2012)

Wizerzak said:


> This topic is still not in the EoF?


This is a matter of life or death. Or at least of your _Sphincter Ani Externus_'s death.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 21, 2012)

I think can we can speak of stage 2 as well....

Suffice it to say beyond the obvious titles most of the staff are known for a few abilities above all else. Obviously you do not have to beat them at their respective abilities (we would never get any new staff that way) but it gets messy as you have to prove you are able to hold down the fort in that area. Most of the time you are clearly staff material to get that far and you will just have to go up against those in approximately the same geographical area but if further testing is required it can get some serious air miles in.

Granted now waking up naked in Lesotho (or some other distant land) and having to hitch hike back to the UK is an experience referred to as every other Tuesday but at the time and with the hangover from the drinking contest* (the likes of which had not been experienced before or since) that led to that moment....... I would later find out that in and of itself was part of the selection process and those that fail it tend to have their profiles removed from the board.

*protip do not try drinking @TrolleyDave under the table even if you in times prior referred to a bottle of Wild Turkey as a mid morning snack and he gives you a 2 for 1 bet in your favour.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 22, 2012)

Five star thread right here.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Jun 22, 2012)

ProtoKun7 said:


> Five star thread right here.


As always, thanks for the insight!!


----------

